# problems uploading pictures from LR to perfect layer



## Imofgl (May 16, 2011)

I just downloaded perfect layers and when I select an image in lightroom and try to open it in the perfect layer under the plug in extra I get an error message reading 

"An internal error has occurred: The system cannot locate the resource specified.  Error processing resource 'http://.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0dtd'."

Perfect layers seems to open OK but no pictures are imported.  I am using a pc. and LR 3.3.  I have not used plug in's before so I am not sure if this is a problem with perfect layers or with lightroom.  If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.  

Thank's


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2011)

Hi Imofgl, welcome to the forum!

For a start, I'd update to Lightroom 3.4, just in case there's something in the Perfect Layers plug-in that requires the update.

Next in line, can you open in any other external editors?


----------



## Imofgl (May 19, 2011)

Thank for the advise.
I downloaded LR 3.4 and I still get the same error.   I also downloaded Re-size  from on-one and I don't seem to have any problems with this plug in.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2011)

If another external editor is working ok, it might be worth asking On One, as they may have a problem with their plug-in.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jun 8, 2011)

It because it's a beta, and usually having Perfect Layers already open solves this error.


----------



## Imofgl (Jun 15, 2011)

I opened perfect layers first and it didn't help. I guess I will wait till the real version comes out and then try the trial version.


----------



## Jeb10 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm using a registered copy of PL1.0 and have many problems with the program freezing. I have at long last had one successful merge. My jpeg files are around 9MB and, having downloaded the program again and re-installed it, I tried to merge two layers. It got as far as trying to save the file when the program ceased working.

I reduced the file size to 1MB each and the merge and save was successful. Before the fresh download the program would freeze while erasing parts of layers, or moving one layer, or anytime it felt like it. I am running W7 32bit with 4MB installed (but not all accessed).

I have not tried to merge more than two files and wonder why I bothered to buy this. I reported the problem to OnOne some days ago but have had no response. 

Jeb10


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Jeb10, welcome to the forum!  I've heard of a few people having similar problems, and OnOne refunding their fees, so it's probably not just you.  I hope you get it sorted out with them before too long!


----------



## watsonm (Jul 9, 2011)

I installed the trial several times (just in case) and found it ran very slowly on a windows 7 64 bit 4Mbytes  4 core Athlon.    It was quicker to use the Elemental plugin to export two images to Photoshop Elements 6.  It's a shame as I liked the fact that you could change the  mask density  on the fly.  They will have to do a lot of work on it before I consider paying for it.   


(I have no grudge against onOne as I use Perfect Resize regularly....)


----------



## Jeb10 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Perfect Layers*

I failed to get this to work either as a Lightroom plug-in or stand alone. While the software wasn't perfect the refund was! Excellent response by OnOne, thank you.Jeb10


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad to hear you got a good result in the end Jeb


----------

